# Smoke chamber temp thermometers



## porked (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking for an accurate reading in my Brinkman Smike King Deluxe chamber. Need a thermometer that is capable of doing just that in an environment in the summertime where the smoker sits in the hot sun all day. The digitals out there can't handle the hot sun, so, can anyone suggest perhaps a professional thermometer that I can replace the stock one with? Much obliged.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2011)

My Taylor digital works fine in the hot sun all summer long in Florida. I've never heard of anybody having a problem with their's either.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2011)

My Maverick never had a problem in the sun.

The only problem I ever had with the sun is when the sun shines through the window on my MES 40, and shines right on the little MES sensor on the lower, right, back wall. It can give a false reading on my MES digital control unit. I just lean a piece of plywood to block the sun from shining through.

Note: This only happens in the Winter, because the sun is low enough in the sky then to hit that sensor.

Bear


----------



## porked (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys...I was thinking of purchasing a professional thermometer with a 5" shaft and replacing the original therm which is a piece of crap. Anyone ever used of of those? A good one runs about $40. Actually, I haven't used my Maverick in the sun, but have had other issues with digitals.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2011)

You get sun in Jersey?

When was this?


----------



## chef willie (Mar 16, 2011)

I picked up a Weber therm with a 12" probe from Home Depot designed for those deep fried turkey cookers. Drilled a small hole off to the side on top of my vertical unit and dropped it in. I did the boiling water test and it was spot on. Think it was 8 bucks.


----------



## porked (Mar 16, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> You get sun in Jersey?
> 
> When was this?


I think it was last August, but I don't remember for sure.


----------



## porked (Mar 16, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> I picked up a Weber therm with a 12" probe from Home Depot designed for those deep fried turkey cookers. Drilled a small hole off to the side on top of my vertical unit and dropped it in. I did the boiling water test and it was spot on. Think it was 8 bucks.




 Definitely worth looking into. Thanks!


----------



## wiredbob (Mar 16, 2011)

I use a Tel-Tru  [    http://www.teltru.com/s-43-barbecue.aspx  ] with a 4 inch stem mounted in the door where original was.  The range stops at 50 so I remove for the winter.  Its back in place now.


----------



## porked (Mar 16, 2011)

WiredBob said:


> I use a Tel-Tru  [    http://www.teltru.com/s-43-barbecue.aspx  ] with a 4 inch stem mounted in the door where original was.  The range stops at 50 so I remove for the winter.  Its back in place now.




 I was looking at those online...the question is, is it accurate? Did you have to adjust it?


----------



## wiredbob (Mar 16, 2011)

I checked mine with boiling water and compared to a digital.  I believe it was within 1 1/2 degrees from digital.  I used their long stemmed version for years in photo dark room.  Were always accurate and were adjustable to calibrate.  The model I got for the smoker isn't adjustable.  Have been very pleased with it so far.  A longer stem might be the only thing I would change.


----------



## porked (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm going to rig up something with the 3 digitals I have now, and see if that makes me happy. My smoker is in the worst place it could be with the way the sun shines but it's really the only place I can put it, unless of course I move to say Macungie, PA for example. Anyway, I need to play with it for a few weeks and see what I can come up with. I very well may have to construct a lean-to, a canape, or get a huge ass umbrella to block out the sun. Thanks for everyone's responses, and Mr. Bear, love you man.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2011)

Porked said:


> I'm going to rig up something with the 3 digitals I have now, and see if that makes me happy. My smoker is in the worst place it could be with the way the sun shines but it's really the only place I can put it, unless of course I move to say Macungie, PA for example. Anyway, I need to play with it for a few weeks and see what I can come up with. I very well may have to construct a lean-to, a canape, or get a huge ass umbrella to block out the sun. Thanks for everyone's responses, and Mr. Bear, love you man.


LOL---We'd love to have you!

Gotta tell you though, anybody moving here from NJ has to get a blood test first!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






LOL---Just kidding my Son's wife is from Jersey.

We could find a shady spot for you & your toys!----Gotta watch out for Bears though!

Bear


----------



## porked (Mar 17, 2011)

You know it's funny, I have been to Macungie a few times, they used to have a beer show there, do you know if they still have it? Not that I need anything of course, but it's fun to check out all stuff on display. I came away with a great neon beer sign one time for a very good price.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2011)

Beer Show?

Not sure, but I wouldn't doubt it. They have some kind of show in Macungie about every other week.

I think this little town is one of the foremost old, hot, muscle, antique car show places in the country.

All kinds of sports shows too!  My kid likes to take his 68 Camaro down to "Cruise Night"---They have one of those once a month too.

LOL---It's a dangerous place too. When we first moved here, a guy went through town on a Cycle at about 80 MPH.

That sucked the only Cop on duty to chase him up Rt 100. Then while the Cop was chasing him, his buddy robbed the 7-11.

Sorry about diverting the subject here guys, but I figured you'd like that story.

Bear


----------



## porked (Mar 18, 2011)

Great story! The beer show was held at pretty large buliding with a big field off the main path a few blocks. All I can really remember was having breakfast at a diner in town, and had to wait as it was packed. I'll have to check if they're having it there again and I'll let you know.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks like there is a Beer Memorabilia Show on August 13, and one on November 4 & 5, at Macungie Memorial Park.

Here is the 2011 schedule:

http://macungiepark.com/aboutus.aspx

I believe you ate at "Bear Swamp Diner", two blocks from the park.

Bear


----------



## porked (Mar 18, 2011)

Why thanks for getting me that schedule, I'll definitely hit one if not both of them. There are several others in north Jersey but the one in your town was always the best. 2 floors of stuff, with many vendors. I always end up buying something, I have like 6 neon beer lights so I'm good on those unless I decide to open up a neighborhhod tavern, lol.


----------

